# help me age this buck



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Not sure if he is a shooter or not. I would hate to take him out if he is still young. Im guessing 3-4yo?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Let em grow, another year or two IMO


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The velvet is misleading. He looks massive but when the velvet dries up and falls off it will look much smaller. Where I hunt I would shoot him on site.
I have 8 other guys hunting on my 600 acres that would have shot him a year or so back. Just depends on where the picture was taken and how much hunting pressure there is.

Darin


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

From body only, I'd say he's 4-5 years. The "character" sticker points usually start to be more common from 5 years on. I say shooter.

My wag, worth every cent it cost you.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess I will have to make the call if he comes by when im in my stand. The more I look at the picture, the worse his odds are


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

He would be shot without a second thought. Odds are in Va if you pass up on him you won't see him in another year, unless you have a big piece of land that is isolated from clubs and others that run dogs. There is so much hunting pressure here and too many dog hunting going on to be really successful growing big deer like the do in the Midwest and other areas. I've kill several that have been in the 130-150" B&C range the oldest was only 3 1/2 years old. We are on DMAP so all get aged by VDGIF. We don't run dogs but others in the area do and very rarely do we see deer that we have been passing up one year to the next. A couple of years ago we passed on a 6pt that was about 18" wide through bow, ml, and gun season(I let him go 4 times myself) the last day I saw him was New Years day crossed to the property next to us and was killed. This one had a net 129 5/8" gross was 135 2/8" he was 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd say shoot him. Looks to be 31/2 to 4


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Choot'em!, he's got stickers on his brow tines..I'd put one thru the boiler if given the chance..


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have not figured how the experts manage to age these guys as well as they do, but where I hunt in N.C. I would guess him to be at least 3 1/2 to 4 years old. Full, big body, and its early according to the picture. He'll put more weight on before the season. Love to see him or one like him on my wall! Take him if you get the shot!


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

shoot it, mount, and put that sucker on the dinner table and leave a little in the freezer!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree, probably 3 1/2 - 4 years old. if you like him, then shoot him. Where I hunt, he wouldn't have walked past me. (unless I was asleep in my stand )


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I agree, with the others. I would take him as well.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would harvest that deer if it came into my kill box.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

He's at least 4, better pop him.


----------



## O sea D (May 17, 2014)

Smoke his ass


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the trophy thing is way over rated. Don't get me wrong, I use to do that too years ago. I quit putting them on the wall and just started meat hunting. I still keep the racks but usually give them away for someone to decorate with. I think if you want to let them grow great, but if you want to take one like that it's a personal choice. Either way a trophy is what your proud of; not what others think of it. IMO


----------

